# Slot Car Chat! 6-22-05



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Slot Car Chat! 6-29-05*

C'mon guys!
It has been a while since we have had a good turn-out for slotchat!
Drop in around 7:30pm, 8:00pm Central time this eve!
Hope to see you all there! :wave:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

6:30-7:00 here, right?

These boards have been pretty slow the last few days, come on people.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'll try and make it


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'll drop by and hang for a while tonight.... :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Trying to enter..
No one home...


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

dropping in for a bit


----------

